# Processing time for ACS Review Application



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,
Can anyone please suggest processing time for review application? 
On Review & Appeal | Australian Computer Society it is mentioned that 
"How long does a Review or Appeal application take to process?
This will take approximately four (4) to six (6) weeks, but it may take longer than this at the Appeal Committee’s discretion. "

As per the result one of my employment was assessed not suitable. 

On inquiry I got the response that "Your employment with XXXXX could not be taken into consideration in your assessment as the assessor noted that neither your reference or colleague statutory declaration provided contained a description of your duties within the role."

I realized the scanned copy of Statutory Declaration document did not have page 2 of total 3 pages and thus it did not provide a description of my duties within the role.
Now I have submitted the correct copy of Statutory Declaration. Experiance letter was already attached. 
What are the chances of getting a +ve result?

Regards,
Satish


----------

